# got my xpel sample - photos of the result



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Woo Hoo, my sample of xpel finally arrived and I got a quick chance to play today. Oh boy is it different to the hexis film I have used so far. I found it sticks far less to the HTT when it has been put under the press, it doesn't discolour or go sort of cloudy with the heat and the adhesive is far superior.

I followed a suggestion I saw here and pressed the decal upside down. I found the film melted onto the bling far faster than when it was the regular way up. I pressed for 13 seconds, but I reckon with the decal upside down that time coud probably be reduced to 9 or 10 seconds.

I also found out what happens when you place the decal in the freezer to cool down and forget about it for 3 hours - absolutely nothing, it peels just great. 

The other thing I changed was the way I applied the decal. I cleaned the area with the soapy water (didn't want to get too carried away and wash the whole car) and then applied the decal while the surface was still damp; last time I sprayed the back of the decals and I don't think it did the films adhesiveness any favours,

Just got to get myself set up with supplies now.

Here are a couple of photos of the new decals. Unfortunately it has been raining and overcast today so the decal isn't sparkling that well.

I am gonna remove my webaddress, company name and phone number decals when I get my xpel and remake them using the xpel film


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Was this the standard or value film?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Was this the standard or value film?


 
Eek, I don't know, I just asked for a sample. I am waiting for a reply to my email so I will ask that question then and get back to you.

Kim


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

what is that first one? I cannot make out what the design is.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice job Kim!




jiarby said:


> what is that first one? I cannot make out what the design is.


Looks like a ballet shoe to me


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

A "ballet shoe" now I see it!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice, and thanks for the update.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The penguin is adorable!!!


----------



## Janet and Tim (Aug 19, 2010)

Great job Kim. I got my sample today... The outlaws left today so I will get timje to play. So excited I can not wait


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

My daughter would love that penquin. Great job.


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

jiarby said:


> what is that first one? I cannot make out what the design is.


A ballet pointe. Unfortunately because it was overcast the colour difference didn't show up very well.

Kim


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Great job. I like both designs. My only suggestion would be to try and trim the decal material a little closer to the stones and round any sharp corners.


----------



## texasagswife (Sep 28, 2010)

Great decals. I never thought about putting them directly on the auto's body (as opposed to the glass only). I wonder how it will handle that in the long run?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I would think it should last just as long on the painted part because that is what the Xpel is made for to protect the paint.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Just be careful if you are applying these to the painted area on a leased vehicle. I know it is paint protection film, but depending on the area you live in, the color of the paint, a darker sport could be left behind. Just something to think about.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, you have a point there. The paint may fade on the rest of the vehicle that wasn't protected with the decal.


----------



## texasagswife (Sep 28, 2010)

BML Builder said:


> I would think it should last just as long on the painted part because that is what the Xpel is made for to protect the paint.


I gotcha. Not too familiar with Xpel, but I suppose if it's designed to protect a painted surface than it would be a perfect application.

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

texasagswife said:


> Great decals. I never thought about putting them directly on the auto's body (as opposed to the glass only). I wonder how it will handle that in the long run?


It should be OK on the paint as the film is a paint protection film. I guess the worse that will happen is that the paint may fade with time and the paint under the rhinestones may stay the original colour .

Kim


----------

